# Exeter Reptile Show 2012



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi there RFUK'ers,

Are the rumours i have been hearing about Exeter holding a reptile show next year true?

Can anybody shed any light on this matter?
About bloody time we do get a show in the SW.

Thanks, 
Joel


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I hope so!!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I very much doubt it, after all some of us still haven't been refunded for the tables we booked at the last one.


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

pollywog said:


> I very much doubt it, after all some of us still haven't been refunded for the tables we booked at the last one.


Darn, well nots not good. Guessing it wont happen now then. 
When was last one held?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

One was held in July 2006 at The Matford Centre in Exeter which went ok, then when they tried to repeat it in August 2007 they moved venue to the University of Plymouth.
At 8.17pm on the night before the show they sent an email telling us it was canceled, at that time a number of the sellers had already started traveling to the show including some European breeders.
Fortunatly I hadn't decided to travel down the day before the show like many do but I had spent a lot of time & money getting products ready for the show, organising helpers etc.
The organiser Jason Edworthy (of Tiny Boas) just ignored his emails, phone calls, & messages, when I did manage to speak to him some time later he promised to post me a refund for my tables but funnily enough 4 years later it's still not materialised. The other organiser Nick Opie refused to take any responsibility for the event and denies that it's his joint responsibility to refund any money owed.

So yes basically following the mess they left I very much doubt you'd get the council to agree to a show & if you did you'll probably find that any of breeders who can remember the fiasco of the previous non-event will be highly dubious of booking for a show in Exeter again.


----------



## Lezbatt (Oct 27, 2011)

Tiny boas organization skills sound as useless as the advice they where giving me and my friends a few years ago lol but that was like 2 - 3 years ago now so might be better now. It would be awesome to have a show on down here I know so many people who keeps reps down this neck of the woods


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Lezbatt said:


> Tiny boas organization skills sound as useless as the advice they where giving me and my friends a few years ago lol but that was like 2 - 3 years ago now so might be better now. It would be awesome to have a show on down here I know so many people who keeps reps down this neck of the woods


We do but its like pollywog explained. Dont think much will happen now because of last time. Complete shame.


----------



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

Just seen this and thought you might like to know. British Pet Expo


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

And a quick search shows that the site is registered to Nick Opie britishpetexpo.com Whois - british pet expo - Who.is


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

pollywog said:


> And a quick search shows that the site is registered to Nick Opie britishpetexpo.com Whois - british pet expo - Who.is



That a good thing or?
Is it too much to ask for a reptile show in SW!?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If you read my previous post you'll see that he was one of the organisers of the previous ill fated Exeter shows so it's one I'd be steering clear of.

To be honest I'm unaware of a club / society in the south west so it's unlikely that a legit show will take place there.

Everyone on this forum wishes they had a show in their neighbourhood but you have to look at it from the view of the sellers & organisers, not just the buyers.
If you attend shows around the UK you will soon realise that you see the same breeders at every event and from the view point of a seller I see the same buyers at most events too.
If there are too many shows dotted across the UK people become less willing to travel, the numbers attending each show will drop in turn making it less worthwhile for breeders to travel to sell at those shows which in turn makes it less worthwhile people traveling to buy at these shows as they have less choice of breeders, and so on in a vicious circle until they all end up being half a dozen local breeders selling to half a dozen local hobbyists which then doesn't pay for the organisation to continue hosting the show and they all get canceled.

There are already ERAC, BRAS, PRAS, & Kempton Park held in the south. PRAS is only 2 hours from Exeter which isn't all that far when you consider the distance people from Scotland travel to attend Doncaster or people from Wales have to travel to attend CREAKS.


----------

